# Has anyone built or have plans for water sausage stuffer?



## rexlan

*Updated:  I have it built and operating now .. end of this thread ... pictures.*

I am tired of messing with the grinder attachment to stuff the sausage. I make only small amounts so never invested in a real one, but the grinder setup just ruins the texture of the meat.

I have searched Google but can't come up with plans or a reasonable "how-to" so I can make my own? From what I've seen I would need a piston of sorts but I only have basic hand tools and a drill press.

Anyone out there have anything to get me started? I only need a 5-10# unit max and want to run it on the water pressure from the sink.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak

rexlan, morning and welcome to the forum.....   Glad you stopped in..... 

There are many members willing to help and answer your questions....

If you decide to go a different direction, other than build your stuffer, here is the stuffer I have..... It works well... I have no complaints....  Dave

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252


----------



## Dutch

PM Nepas, he has a buddy that has plans and parts for making a water stuffer. It's a bit pricey so I went with the 5 lb vertical stuffer from Northern Tool. I used to use the grinder attachment and stuffing horns on my KitchenAid and it was ok when I was doing 15-20 lbs of stuffed sausage a year. I do about that amount every other month so I switched to a stand alone grinder and the stuffer.


----------



## rexlan

Thanks for the prompt replies!

I would like to make my own and use the sink water pressure.  I'm guessing that a piston is needed and would require machining which would make the cost prohibitive.

I will try to PM Nepas if I can find his information.

Thanks again


----------



## couger78

rexlan said:


> I am tired of messing with the grinder attachment to stuff the sausage. I make only small amounts so never invested in a real one, but the grinder setup just ruins the texture of the meat.
> 
> I have searched Google but can't come up with plans or a reasonable "how-to" so I can make my own? From what I've seen I would need a piston of sorts but I only have basic hand tools and a drill press.
> 
> Anyone out there have anything to get me started? I only need a 5-10# unit max and want to run it on the water pressure from the sink.
> 
> Thanks


Kirby Campbell builds a great water stuffer. He's built them for quite a growing number of sausage-makers. Many on this forum (Nepas & others) as well.

He'd be my 'go-to' guy about building an efficient & effective hydro-stuffer. He builds the whole thing or a few of the components—depending upon how much the client wants to do. Good guy. Contact:  [email protected]

I've been using this 12lb Kirby cannon for a while. I'm now 'upgrading' it to a bigger (17lb) cannon & hope to add a foot-control switch to make it a hands-free operation.


----------



## Dutch

Cougar is spot on-Kirby is the guy that Nepas hooked me up with-I just couldn't remember his name (had a senior moment).


----------



## rexlan

Couger78 said:


> Kirby Campbell builds a great water stuffer. He's built them for quite a growing number of sausage-makers. Many on this forum (Nepas & others) as well.
> 
> He'd be my 'go-to' guy about building an efficient & effective hydro-stuffer. He builds the whole thing or a few of the components—depending upon how much the client wants to do. Good guy. Contact:  [email protected]
> 
> I've been using this 12lb Kirby cannon for a while. I'm now 'upgrading' it to a bigger (17lb) cannon & hope to add a foot-control switch to make it a hands-free operation.


That's an impressive looking unit and exactly what I had in mind ... just a little smaller.  I generally run 3-5# batches but make about 5 different things.  I will send him an email.

Thanks


----------



## rexlan

What is the pipe diameter of this unit?  Looks like maybe 3"Does it use a double O-ring or a single?Is it hard to load the raw sausage?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

If you have all the tools to make one go for it.

Yes there is a double O ring on the piston.

I cant speak for Kirby if he sells the plans to anyone.

Here is my stuffer with a 5 and 10 lb main tube and assortment of nozzles.


----------



## rexlan

That is an impressive looking setup.

I emailed Kirby and got his information yesterday.


----------



## michael ark

Does he sale these?


----------



## couger78

michael ark said:


> Does he sale these?


yes he does.

He'll build as much as or as little as you want. Cost is reflective of that. Some assembly required.

I had him manufacture most of the critical pieces that required careful fitting and precise tolerances, and I picked up a number of the pieces (connections) myself & did the final assembly.

In Nepa's photos above you can see the whole enchilada: the cannon, ram, plunger, range of stuffing tube sizes.

You also will notice that Nepas' stuffer is the reverse (mirror-image) of mine. Since I'm a lefty, I asked Kirby to orient it so it was opposite of his conventional set-up. Since it all mounts to one platform, its easy to move & store, too.

Some of the ones Kirby builds are HUGE. Makes my old 12-pounder look puny....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Prior to painting the base with water-proof enamel:


----------



## sam3

I will vouch for Kevin. Kirby makes a quality stuffer and it's very easy to use.

I don't have pic's of mine assembled, but it is assembled and working. Great tool!


----------



## jnorth

First I've heard of Kirby, I have a Dakota Sausage Stuffer that I'm pretty happy with, although it is smaller (~9 lbs.) then those shown.

http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/

It looks to me like the only part that would require any machining would be the groves for the O-rings on the piston.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JNorth said:


> First I've heard of Kirby, I have a Dakota Sausage Stuffer that I'm pretty happy with, although it is smaller (~9 lbs.) then those shown.
> 
> http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/
> 
> It looks to me like the only part that would require any machining would be the groves for the O-rings on the piston.


Kirby is just a regular guy, not a company.


----------



## steve k

I think the couple that makes the Dakota stuffer in North Dakota look pretty regular, too.  On the Dakota, the meat chamber is made of clear PVC and allows you to see how much meat is left. To mine,  I added a foot pedal made out of a medical type water control pedal.  They are readily available on the net.  I would highly recommend a pedal control on either stuffer discussed here, it really frees you hands and allows a much faster stuff.  Either one of these water stuffers is a big improvement over the crank style stainless steel piston stuffer or a grinder attachment. These water stuffers are basically smaller versions of the 100 lb hydraulic ones they use in grocery stores and other professional uses.  I have used all types of stuffers, and I really like my water hydraulic stuffer so much more.  I can stuff 50 lbs in about an hour, by myself, and my stuffer has a 10 lb capacity.  I do have to say that a 17 lb version sounds interesting.


----------



## steve k

OK, the "Dakota" stuffer is made in Idaho, not North Dakota, I stand corrected. That's what happens when we "ass u me"


----------



## rexlan

Great information.  I now think I want to make mine with a 3" pipe and not the 4".  It just seems too big for my needs even though I could just make it shorter.  The 3" one would easily hold 6-7# and that is really about all I want to do of one item at a time.  The bigger stuff like Salami does not really need to use the stuffer.


----------



## moikel

Those Kirby units are a thing of beauty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dakotah 4kg unit here $299 + $20 to ship OUCH. I think they are $150 ish in USA. Otherwise its Italian at $350 & up or chinese copies. Few deals on offer around me because its salami season on the horizon & the Italians will be getting ready breaking out the gear they have owned for years hoping it will go round for  just one more season only to find there arent parts for the machine that came here in 1955.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Always (TRY) To use a stuffer when making smoked and or dry cured sausages or salamis. Air pockets in the meat can cause spoilage and you wont know it until you get sick


----------



## rexlan

nepas said:


> Always (TRY) To use a stuffer when making smoked and or dry cured sausages or salamis. Air pockets in the meat can cause spoilage and you wont know it until you get sick


Point taken.  I can usually get it pretty tight in the fiber casings.

I am still trying to source some nylon type material to make a piston from.  Seems this stuff is real expensive.  I don't know what Kirby uses for his.


----------



## couger78

Just got my new portable transfer pump (12 V) from Northern Tools and plan on installing it into my Kirby stuffer's drain line. Prior to this I was using a drill pump—which was pretty slow. According to Kirby, this set-up is MUCH easier, more efficient, and most importantly, FASTER, allowing for quicker draining and refilling of the stuffer tube.

Here's a partial illustration of how it gets incorporated into the set up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Couger78 said:


> Just got my new portable transfer pump (12 V) from Northern Tools and plan on installing it into my Kirby stuffer's drain line. Prior to this I was using a drill pump—which was pretty slow. According to Kirby, this set-up is MUCH easier, more efficient, and most importantly, FASTER, allowing for quicker draining and refilling of the stuffer tube.
> 
> Here's a partial illustration of how it gets incorporated into the set up.


Very well done.

I have yet to incorporate the pump with my KC


----------



## couger78

nepas said:


> Very well done.
> 
> I have yet to incorporate the pump with my KC


Thx, Nepas. I'm excited at how this pump will help 'streamline' the KC stuffing process.

Along these same lines, Kirby is will be providing me with his generous assistance in getting the whole 'foot control' pedal installed.

With the addition of the foot control, it truly becomes a simple one-man operation with both hands free. I like that idea as whole lot!

Kevin


----------



## rexlan

Couger78 said:


> Thx, Nepas. I'm excited at how this pump will help 'streamline' the KC stuffing process.
> 
> Along these same lines, Kirby is will be providing me with his generous assistance in getting the whole 'foot control' pedal installed.
> 
> With the addition of the foot control, it truly becomes a simple one-man operation with both hands free. I like that idea as whole lot!
> 
> Kevin


I've thought about that a little and think I will try a washing machine valve with a DPST foot switch.  One way will add water and the other will drain water.  This would eliminate all of the valves.

If I had enough interest 10+ units I would probably be willing to do a controller with a small microprocessor and use a knob that you could adjust like a volume control on a radio to control the flow rate or a simple remote control like a garage door remote ... thinking on that still.


----------



## rexlan

I finally got mine built and it works great.  I made the piston out of thin sheets but will turn one on a lathe as soon as I source the 2" thick material (affordable)  I will make up 10 of the pistons.

I made this proto-type in a 3" version and ran 10# of sausage today with it and I'll smoke it tomorrow.  At full stroke it left about 1Oz. of meat inside the cylinder.  I'll tidy that up a little and the final version will use a 4" tube.


----------



## ironhorse07

How do you make those stuffer tubes? I been thinking of building one of these myself for a project.  Looks good.


----------



## rexlan

Pretty straight forward ... all standard PVC from Lowe's or Home Depot except for the piston.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Cool beans


----------



## grupe

I am a little late to this party, but can someone comment on what type of orings to use.

-Graham


----------



## boykjo

grupe said:


> I am a little late to this party, but can someone comment on what type of orings to use.
> 
> -Graham


I would shoot rick (nepas) a private message

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/41160/nepas


----------



## smithmal

In terms of making a DIY version of this stuffer, I would forego making a piston and just purchase it from the vendor that makes the Dakota Sausage Stuffer.  Cost of the piston an o-rings is about $15.

I'm thinking of making one of these myself.  I'd like to design it using clear 4" PVC pipe but it's pretty expensive $25 per foot.  Does anyone have any idea where or how to get this cheaper? I'd like the stuffer to be able to handle 10lbs. Any idea what length of pipe I would need for 10lbs using a 4" OD?

smithmal


----------



## teamteke

Here is my take and design.  Much simpler than the others.  I used a wood lathe to cut "O" grooves in the 3" glue cap using a faceplate holding jig.  Check out the link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148396/homemade-water-powered-sausage-stuffer#post_1052558


----------



## stitch jones

One of the things that originally drew me to this site were the threads on water stuffers...thanks for sharing all the great info, pics, tips, etc. This site garnished the best recommendations from Google.

Interested in making one of these for myself but had a few questions.

Can anyone give me a formula to calculate how much meat these would hold.  I know how to calculate volume of a cylinder but not sure what meat weighs per cubic inch/cm on average.  The reason I ask is I am interested in building a unit that can hold 25-35lbs.  Most of our recipes are for 25lbs. but we have one recipe for 35lbs. It would be nice to be able to run through a whole batch or maybe reload once in the case of our 35lb. recipe.  When we get together we average 200lbs. per session (this is for several families).

Has anyone tried to build one of these out of 6" PVC? I thought if I could build a 6"x24" that may be the ticket for me.  (Here is where I need that formula)

The other question I had is has anyone tried a threaded cap at both ends to make cleaning easier?  And what is the cleaning method for these units...just dish soap or do you bleach to sterilize?

I would likely start of with the valved application and if all goes well add bells and whistles (foot pedal, pump) later.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## grupe

I am in the process of building a 6" stuffer. I tried the threaded pipe at the top and it didn't work for me. There are too many threads and when you get to the end of the meat, water runs by and ruins the last few lbs.

I am planning on cutting off the top threaded piece and ordering these parts from McMaster. The plastic pieces come in qtys of 8 so we could split the order if you want.

4881K241

4881K972

9473K89

Let me know (paypaltech at gmail dot com)


----------



## stitch jones

grupe said:


> I am in the process of building a 6" stuffer. I tried the threaded pipe at the top and it didn't work for me. There are too many threads and when you get to the end of the meat, water runs by and ruins the last few lbs.
> 
> I am planning on cutting off the top threaded piece and ordering these parts from McMaster. The plastic pieces come in qtys of 8 so we could split the order if you want.
> 
> 4881K241
> 
> 4881K972
> 
> 9473K89
> 
> Let me know (paypaltech at gmail dot com)


At $26 & $87 (each) per flange I'd say that is pricing me out of the build.

It seems to me you could resolve your problem by  making your piston longer so that it extends into the pvc pipe instead of bottoming out at the threads allowing water around the piston.

Our family has all the necessary equipment to make sausage in large quantities but its not at my house...I thought I could build this on the cheap if I want to make a batch on my own between our whole family sessions so it's really a luxury (second stuffer) that I'm not ready to spend much $ on.


----------



## grupe

That makes me wonder. What if i put three/four more bolts through the piston that pointed up. Then when the piston got to the top of the pipe (pre threads), the bolts would hit the cap. I mostly don't want to mess up the meat and could run the remaining though the smaller stuffer that we have.

Thoughts?


----------



## rexlan

Buy one from Kerby ... already made and ready to go.


----------



## stitch jones

rexlan said:


> Buy one from Kerby ... already made and ready to go.


I'm new here and don't want to start any drama but telling me to buy a product doesn't really help with the questions I asked.  I don't think Kirby offers a 6" Cannon...I may be wrong.

rexlan, I see you built one so I'm not sure why you would discourage others from doing the same.  I think half the fun in these water stuffers is making them...and I have pretty much all the materials on hand since that is what I do for a living.

As I said, not trying to stir any drama up...I would greatly appreciate if you had some input on my questions regarding sizing & cleaning of these units since you have one.

Thanks.


----------



## rexlan

You are right - no drama, but ... your wrong.

Actually I built several of them.  Much easier to buy it ... and cheaper.

Have a nice day


----------



## jts8889

I was lead here in my search for a water stuffer. I'm new to this site but was wondering if anyone around either sells one of these homemade stuffers or maybe that has plans to one?


----------



## wolfman1955

Try reading post #5 in this thread.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## stantown

Hello Everyone,

I am just in the process of making my own water stuffer and am trying to figure out how long to make it to get about 12.5 pounds. I see a couple of you have the 12lb Kirby stuffer so I figured I'd peck some brains. :o) I am making mine out of 4" pipe and am actually using the Dakotah stuffer piston. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## daveomak

Stantown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am just in the process of making my own water stuffer and am trying to figure out how long to make it to get about 12.5 pounds. I see a couple of you have the 12lb Kirby stuffer so I figured I'd peck some brains. :o) I am making mine out of 4" pipe and am actually using the Dakotah stuffer piston. Thanks in advance for any info!



If you are using pvc pipe, I'm not sure the inside wall is smooth enough to accommodate the o-ring to seal really well...   Dakotah used Lexan I believe...


----------



## stantown

The Dakota piston was a little big for the pvc to start off. I had to sand down the inside of the pipe with a broom handle outfitted with a swimming noodle and sand paper. The inside is now like glass and the piston fits nicely.


----------



## Twisted1

Hey guys this post might be dead but I can't seem to start my own post to ask my question but can't hurt to try here has anyone tried using the little pumps that u use on a water stuffer to retract the piston to push the piston aswell  thanks in advance


----------



## mosparky

never tried it in this application but in my experience, most pumps are one way devices. They will only pull a little ways but will push much further. Or vice versa, pending the type of pump. I have seen you tube vids where the vacuum created when draining the water from the stuffer will retract the piston. I'm sure you have to get things just right but might not be extremely touchy. 
 I have 2 builds in progress at the moment ( one 2 inch pvc will hold 1 1/2 pounds and a 4 inch/ five pounder) We will soon find out how touchy it will be.


----------



## Twisted1

Hi mosparky how's ur build going I'm building a 4 inch u using 1/2 or 3/4 fittings and valves for urs most look like 1/2 to me lol


----------



## mosparky

On the 4 inch I'm down to needing to buy the O-rings, decide how to put interchangeable tips on it and glue up. I am using a 1/2 inch "y" valve for the input/drain. We'll have to see how big a pain the valve is to use.
 This is where working in a plastics machine shop has advantages. It's likely to be awhile before I will be making 5 lb batches, so the 4 inch not a priority. Some of the work on it will be virtually the same as the 2 inch, 1 1/2 lb version and will be done at the same time.
 For the most part the 2 inch will just be a smaller version of the 4 inch. I plan to use the threaded section from a drain and cap coupling and glue them onto the machined end of the pipe, with an inset o-ring and an interchangeable plate with pipe/tube nipples.
 The 2 inch will have a major difference in the valve set up. Because of the volume water flow will need to be much more controlled. I am going to use a hose nozzle and if need be a disc with a hole in it, inline to restrict water flow. The design in my head gets a little complicated to describe. This not a run of the mill garage build, therefore I am undecided whether or not I will do a photo post of the build. I'm not here to show off my machine shop/engineering skills or lack there of.


----------



## cal1956

i'm very interested in the 9 lb Dakota can any of you tell me how dependable they are ?


----------



## lawsondtl

mosparky said:


> On the 4 inch I'm down to needing to buy the O-rings, decide how to put interchangeable tips on it and glue up. I am using a 1/2 inch "y" valve for the input/drain. We'll have to see how big a pain the valve is to use.
> This is where working in a plastics machine shop has advantages. It's likely to be awhile before I will be making 5 lb batches, so the 4 inch not a priority. Some of the work on it will be virtually the same as the 2 inch, 1 1/2 lb version and will be done at the same time.
> For the most part the 2 inch will just be a smaller version of the 4 inch. I plan to use the threaded section from a drain and cap coupling and glue them onto the machined end of the pipe, with an inset o-ring and an interchangeable plate with pipe/tube nipples.
> The 2 inch will have a major difference in the valve set up. Because of the volume water flow will need to be much more controlled. I am going to use a hose nozzle and if need be a disc with a hole in it, inline to restrict water flow. The design in my head gets a little complicated to describe. This not a run of the mill garage build, therefore I am undecided whether or not I will do a photo post of the build. I'm not here to show off my machine shop/engineering skills or lack there of.


How are those 2 stuffer builds working? Any learning from successes and failures would be much appreciated....


----------



## mosparky

The whole thing got sideiined. I never was real fond of the idea of being tethered to the sink with a hose. I found a stuffer marked down at Christmas last year and it's still in the box.
Too much going on since Christmas 2019, and I make sausage everyday at work. The project isn't dead but on the back burner.


----------

